# Symbol of Eight Scroll



## Holmstrom

It's been a while since I really posted anything here, but I'll make my artistic debut by creating an ancient looking Star of Chaos. The look I'm going for is as if it were written on a magic scroll or a page torn from some tome of forbidden knowledge long ago.

I'll throw a few pictures up as I make worthwhile progress. First, however, I'd like to elaborate on how I'm going to 'age' my sketchbook paper. Most of you probably know how to do this, as it's rather simple, but it's a neat trick for those who don't.

You'll need a piece of paper to boot, preferably sketchbook paper as it's a little more rugged than computer or notebook paper. Also a couple bags of black tea. Some people prefer using coffee or even baking the paper in an oven, but this works for me. Simply brew a cup and start dabbing the tea bags over your paper.

Just don't be rough, because the bags tend to rip open if you use it for too long or too aggressively. Try to be random with your strokes to create a more realistic looking stain. Once one layer is finished, let the page dry completely before going over it again to cover up spots you missed or darken it up if you prefer.

Simple as that.

Anyway, here's my paper so far. I will probably touch up a few areas but I'm going to get started sketching out my design. It'll be a Tzeentch inspired star written, eventually, in blood red ink with a few details here/there in black.


----------



## cain the betrayer

I'm interersted in how it will turn out.


----------



## VixusKragov

I've done coffee before for a paper that had to look "old" and it look realistically stained but the level of crumpling was fairly unrealistic. I like how your paper looks. Much better than the result I had.

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Holmstrom

To combat the crumpling which inevitably happens with wet paper, I just sat a few heavy books over top of the paper after it dried to smooth it out. It's still not flat, but it's not distractingly crumpled.


----------



## Holmstrom

Update.










I won't bombard you guys with pics, but I thought I'd show you guys the sort of angle I'm going for with this. Here's the North arm of the star which has been outlined. I would have slapped on some of the juicy 'blood' ink but unfortunately the calligraphy pen I have is way too light for my taste.

I've thought about using some sort of gold or bronze over some of the more ornate parts of the drawing to give it a more magically legit vibe, which should snap very well with the red. Plenty of time to decide. Again, it's a rather simple drawing but has been a lot of fun so far. It's been a while since I've drawn anything.

The Chaplain does not approve, which is either a good or bad thing.


----------



## Serpion5

This is fantastic stuff. :so_happy:


----------



## VixusKragov

If your trying to go for a magical kind of vibe, maybe outline it in gold like you say and the little diamond-looking things near the bottom in the tentacles could be colored as well, depending on what you're going for.

Looks great so far! Love the dude in the top left corner.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I wana do something like this for my self portrait for life drawing... Great work so far!


----------



## Holmstrom

Thanks, guys! Can't wait to show the fully outlined piece in a few days.

As far as outlining it all with gold, I'd probably do no more than accent certain parts that are to be colored in red. While I do want it to be a bit mystical in regards to color scheme, I don't want too much gold as to overpower the surrounding parchment with shininess.

I'm just glad to have made it so far without any catastrophic pen-stroke accidents .


----------



## Holmstrom

Update.

Alright, I lied. I haven't had as much time to progress as far as I've desired. Was hoping to get the entire star outlined by today, but if anyone is following this thread I'll throw them a bone. Four arms down, four to go.


----------



## VixusKragov

Loving it so far. The only criticism I have is the gem/eye in the center of it. It's shaped a bit oddly.That might be intentional, though, and even if it isn't it's a small bit.

Loving the amount of detail on this. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Holmstrom

I intend the pupal to appear as an infinity symbol of sorts, if that is what you are referring to.


----------



## VixusKragov

I was actually referring to the oval-ish shape around the infinity. Maybe make it more symmetrical and rounded if it wasn't meant to be oddly shaped.


----------



## Holmstrom

Ah, that'll be rounded off a bit later on. All of it is basically a rough outline for when I start to color it up.


----------



## VixusKragov

Oh! I feel stupid now.


----------



## Holmstrom

What has it been? A few centuries? I've lost count. Anyway, here's the somewhat final product of the Chaos Star. Having stared intently at this piece for days I've decided to keep it as is. At least for now. I may eventually get around to inking it up but as time would tell I've got a lot on my plate.










I call it 'The Eight Steeples of Madness.'


----------



## cain the betrayer

I love it rep+ and is it strange that the piece in the middle reminds me of Sauron?


----------



## Holmstrom

Thanks, man. I liked the idea of an eye at its center, like a few other Stars I've come across. It just brings up the thought of staring right in to chaotic infinity.


----------



## VixusKragov

I know this is a couple months old by now but I got cut off from internet before I got a chance to see the semi-finished product. Love how it turned out man, definitely some talent there. If you ever do ink it that might have to become my new wallpaper. +rep


----------

